# YouTube Names?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Would you like the name to have to do with horses, or are the videos going to be about a whole range of things?

I'm with you on not liking the cutsy rainbow/butterfly look :-?


----------



## JaneyWaney9 (Jun 7, 2010)

The videos will be about horses.


----------

